# Need some good Brunswick stew recipes



## MAM65 (Jun 16, 2014)

I wanna hear about your best stew recipes


----------



## GA1dad (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's my favorite version,,, slightly modified version of the Chris Lily Big Bob Gibson cookbook.

Brunswick Stew

1- can chicken broth
1- 8 pack boneless, skinless chicken thighs
2- cups diced peeled potatoes
3- teaspoons salt
1- teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2- teaspoon garlic powder
1/8- teaspoon cayenne ( 1/4 teaspoon or more if you like it really warm )
2- beef bouillon cubes ( I use the granules instead of cubes )
1- cup diced onions
2- cans seasoned lima beans,,,, drained and rinsed
1- 10 ounce package frozen corn
2- 28 ounce cans crushed tomatoes
1/2- cup ketchup
1- tablespoon yellow ballpark mustard
2- tablespoons brown sugar
2- teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1- teaspoon lemon juice

Place chicken thighs in a large stockpot (a big'un) with the chicken broth and 3 gallons of water. Bring to boil, then reduce heat to a slight boil and cook chicken for a couple of hours, or until chicken is tender and shreds easily. When cool enough to handle, hand shred and cut the chicken into small pieces and set aside.

Measure 10 cups of the remaining stock and pour into a (((large pot))). Reserve the remaining stock just in case you need to thin the stew later. Add the potatoes, salt, black pepper, garlic powder, cayenne powder and beef bouillon granules to the stock and bring to a boil. Cook for 10 minutes. Then add the onions, beans and corn to the pot. When it returns to a boil, cook for another 5 or 10 minutes, or until potatoes are tender.

Reduce the heat and add the meat, crushed tomatoes, ketchup, mustard, brown sugar, Worcestershire and lemon juice. ((( Now you should understand why a large pot was important. ))) Simmer for 30 minutes stirring frequently. (( Be careful, the bottom scorches easily,, stir often )). If it gets too thick, add more stock,,,, 

Enjoy


----------



## bigelow (Jun 16, 2014)

Ga44 has a real good recipe so I heard. I have made some killer stew but never wrote down the measurements.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 16, 2014)

I have never made stew from this recipe. You can always review 3 or 4 recipes and create your own.

 BRUNSWICK STEW
6 large boneless ribs or small pork shoulder
6 chicken thighs
1-2 lb. Chuck or round steak, shredded or ground
2 can butter beans
1 can cream-style corn
2 cans regular corn 
2 cans crushed tomatoes
1 large onion diced
1 stick butter
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
salt& pepper to taste
3 tsp chicken bullion 
4 potatoes diced
Boil meat in  6 cups of water until done. Remove meat & debone. Add rest of ingr. Except beans, corn & potatoes to broth. Return meat to broth. Simmer 1 hour and add beans, corn, and potatoes. Simmer 1 hour longer.
Optional; ¼ cup brown sugar, ¼ cup vinegar if needed after cooking for balance.

I tried chicken breast and pork chops originally but that didn't work.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 16, 2014)

This is a recipe published by the UGA, and if you take the time to make it the way it's written, it's the best Brunswick stew you will ever put in your mouth.  This is real old time stew with no shortcuts.  Only thing that would make it better is to throw a couple of squirrels in.



> Brunswick Stew
> Brunswick stew is a traditional dish served at southern barbecues. It is a favorite because of the flavor combination of chicken, beef and pork. The dish is long on flavor and short on leftovers.
> 1 hen (6 pounds) chicken
> 1 Boston Butt (6 pounds) lean pork
> ...



I'll add that I have two big stew pots, and I make a double boiler (thank you Alton Brown), because when you add the corn, it will stick and scorch while you are thinking about it, unless you constantly stir.


----------



## Cottontail (Jun 16, 2014)

3 whole chickens 
2-5lb boston butts
1 lb ground chuck
1.5 gallon whole corn
3 gallons diced tomatoes
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
cayenne pepper to taste
salt/black pepper to taste
Boil all meat until done the slower it cooks the better
when meat is done strain & keep stock for later
Grind all meat corn & tomatoes add everything to pot including vinegar & reserved stock. Add salt & pepper. Stir constantly on low heat for at least an hour. I got this recipe from a member here & it's awesome.


----------



## MAM65 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks to y'all. These sound real good, gonna try some of these soon


----------



## specialk (Jun 19, 2014)

20LBS. BEEF
10LBS PORK
20LBS CHICKEN
4 GALLONS CORN
4 GALLONS B. BEANS
6 GALLONS TOMATOES
20 LBS POTATOE
15 LBS ONIONS
2 BOTTLES KARO
2 CANS TOMATOE PASTE
SALT/PEPPER TO TASTE

use a thirty gallon pot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Ole Muddyfoots made some of the BEST stew I've ever had, wish he'd pitch in on his recipe . .


----------



## karen936 (Jun 21, 2014)

I like this one. I put pulled smoked pork in it.

Get a Husband Brunswick Stew	 

Submitted by: RAKESTRAW
Rated: 5 out of 5 by 99 members 	Prep Time: 30 Minutes
Cook Time: 3 Hours 	Ready In: 3 Hours 30 Minutes
Yields: 16 servings 
"Brunswick stew is a traditional Southern favorite! This version is brimming with pork, beef, and chicken."
INGREDIENTS:
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup chopped onions
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 1/2 pounds ground pork
1 1/2 pounds ground beef
1 (3 pound) whole cooked 
chicken, deboned and 
shredded
3 (14.5 ounce) cans whole 
peeled tomatoes with liquid, 	chopped
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup hickory flavored 
barbeque sauce
salt and pepper to taste
hot sauce to taste (optional)
1 green bell pepper
3 (14.75 ounce) cans cream 
style corn
DIRECTIONS:
1.	Heat the olive oil in a large skillet, and saute the onions and celery until soft. Mix in the pork and beef, and cook until evenly browned. Do not drain.
2.	Transfer the pork and beef mixture to a large stock pot over low heat. Stir in the shredded chicken, tomatoes and their liquid, ketchup, and barbeque sauce. Season with salt, pepper, and hot sauce. Place the whole green pepper into the mixture. Cook, stirring occasionally, 2 hours, or until thickened.
3.	Stir the cream style corn into the stew mixture. Continue cooking 1 hour, or to desired consistency. Remove the green pepper; chop and return to the stew or discard.
ALL RIGHTS RESERVED © 2007 Allrecipes.com	Printed from Allrecipes.com 2/2/2008


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 2, 2014)

*The original stew ???*

The Original Brunswick Stew
Created in Brunswick, GA

1 3-lb. chicken
1 lb. lean beef
1 lb. lean pork
3 medium onions, chopped

Place meat in large, heavy pot.
Season with salt, pepper.
Add onions and cover with water.
Cook until meat falls from bones (several hours). Remove from heat and allow to cool.
Tear meat into shreds and return to stock.

Add:

4 cans tomatoes
5 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1-1/2 bottles catsup
1 tablespoon Tabasco sauce
2 bay leaves
1/2 bottle chili sauce
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 stick butter

Cook one hour, occasionally stirring to prevent sticking.

Add:

3 tablespoons vinegar
2 cans small butter beans
2 cans cream style corn
1 can small English peas
3 small diced irish potatoes (optional)
1 box of frozen, sliced okra (optional)

Cook slowly until thick.

Georgia On My Mind Magazine


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 2, 2014)

*Can't go wrong...*

Nothing wrong with this as an ingredient. Typically what I use. I'm typically working from left over boston butt. I like to get a smoked chicken half or whole and use it over plain chicken. I don't typically add beef, but want to try some lean ground, perhaps venison, at some point.


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 2, 2014)

Marked for later

This will be my next thing to attempt to make


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 3, 2014)

tcarter86 said:


> Marked for later
> 
> This will be my next thing to attempt to make



It's one of those things that can be as easy or as hard as you wanna make it.  Heck, in a pinch or pressed for time you can find nearly all of it in a can, combine, heat, eat.  But IMHO, definitely the more effort = the better the taste.


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 3, 2014)

nockemstiff said:


> It's one of those things that can be as easy or as hard as you wanna make it.  Heck, in a pinch or pressed for time you can find nearly all of it in a can, combine, heat, eat.  But IMHO, definitely the more effort = the better the taste.



yep you right lol...ill post pics when i give mine a shot. ima definitely put some effort into it.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow those recipes sound great. Got to try them some day.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 22, 2017)

bump


----------



## Dub (Oct 22, 2017)

This right here......is a great example......of why I enjoy Woody's-Paymaster's so much.


I read the title and thought.....hmmnnnn.....he's probably not going to get much as far as a response as most folks are closely guarded on their Brunswick Stew recipes.....at least the folks back home in ENC were.....


And yet there is a tremendous forthcoming of shared recipes and tips.  Awesome !!!!!


----------



## Dub (Oct 22, 2017)

Old Winchesters said:


> bump






Well done !


----------



## Bream Pole (Oct 22, 2017)

If in a hurry the following works:

Add to Crock Pot 2 lb Ground Round or Extra Lean ground beef stirring with a fork occasionally to break up the beef into crumbles.   Add at same time as put in ground beef the following:
1 cup Hunts Catsup 
3/4 cup vinegar 
3/4  teaspoon regular grind  black pepper 
3/4  teaspoon salt
3 regular cans of cream style corn.
Package fresh chopped or frozen onions or one finely chopped large fresh onion.
(can add other vegetable like small baby green lima beans which I do about a cup and a half.)
Set at high heat and continue to stir on occasion  until mixture begins to boil.  
Let it cook until very done.  Cooking in Crock Pot will add moisture and when done it will not be anywhere as thick as when you begin.     

Very similar in taste to the Stew served at Fresh Air BBQ in Jackson, Ga.


----------



## cjones (Oct 23, 2017)

I need to write down my chicken stew recipe that I picked up watching my granddad. It's usually the same ingredients every time, but I rarely measure and usually just navigate by sampling along the way.   By the time the pot is 'ready', I'm usually so full I don't want to make a plate....... but I power through and make one anyway.


----------



## leroy (Oct 23, 2017)

Potatoes and butterbeans? Thats vegetable soup  corn is only vegetable ive heard of in Brunswick stew.


----------



## Mark R (Oct 23, 2017)

Gotta have squirrels . Go huntin .


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 24, 2017)

I would think BBQ joints use left over meat or at least smoked meat. I wonder if this makes better stew?
I see some recipes where people smoke their meat first and then add it to the stew. 
Obviously you can't do this with ground meat. I also know plenty of folks that make stew or hash with boiled meat as well.


----------



## rospaw (Oct 24, 2017)

bigelow said:


> Ga44 has a real good recipe so I heard. I have made some killer stew but never wrote down the measurements.



Same here! Would love to post in here and cook just about every night but i don't measure anything. Use lots of fresh/dried herbs but use my taste buds, adding things to make it come out.  
 I always use leftovers to make mine and cans of succotash the rest is sometimes a mystery!


----------



## little rascal (Oct 26, 2017)

*Easy Stew*



> I would think BBQ joints use left over meat or at least smoked meat. I wonder if this makes better stew?
> I see some recipes where people smoke their meat first and then add it to the stew.



That's what I do, use leftover smoked chicken and/or rib and butt meat. Brown some onion in margarine, add a few diced taters, corn cut off 1 cobb, some drops of tobasco add in few dashes of What's-this-here-sauce, add water or better is chicken broth enough to just cover. Bring to a simmer, add chopped meat, let it go low for a while, adjust seasoning with salt and pepper, then use the immersion blender wand to puree just before serving.
Can add a little BBQ sauce to your bowl to make it right if it taste like something is missing.


----------



## Bream Pole (Oct 26, 2017)

I've never used smoked meat or stasted any where smoked meat was used.  Not sure I would like smokey tasting stew, butr can't say not having tried.  Yes can boil chicken and pork and use broth as base for stew.  That is what I do it I go for the "real" stew and not the quick recipe I posted.  love corn and baby green butter beans in mine, but not too much of the latter.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm thinking maybe boil the chicken for the flavor/broth and use smoked pork & beef for a bit of smokiness.

I don't see anyone removing any fat from their broth after boiling the meat. Just remove the meat, debone, shred, and return to the stock. 
I would think ground beef would be too fatty, not to brown and drain, although I don't recall my Mom ever draining the grease off hamburger meat for anything really. Maybe she just spooned most of it off.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 26, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would think BBQ joints use left over meat or at least smoked meat. I wonder if this makes better stew?
> I see some recipes where people smoke their meat first and then add it to the stew.
> Obviously you can't do this with ground meat. I also know plenty of folks that make stew or hash with boiled meat as well.



"This recipe comes from Southern Soul Barbeque in St. Simons Island, Ga. It calls for 3 pounds of a variety of smoked meats, all of which are prepared at the restaurant. For home cooks, 2 pounds of pulled, smoked chicken and 1 pound of pulled pork may be substituted -- preferably freshly prepared at your favorite local barbecue restaurant."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/recipes/southern-soul-brunswick-stew/13833/?utm_term=.64dbce715a7c

I'm sure some places do and some places don't. We mostly have hash around these parts. Some BBQ joints use smoked meat while people at home just boil meat. Traditionally a hogs head was boiled. Most use a combo of raw meats like in stew.


----------



## leroy (Oct 27, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm thinking maybe boil the chicken for the flavor/broth and use smoked pork & beef for a bit of smokiness.
> 
> I don't see anyone removing any fat from their broth after boiling the meat. Just remove the meat, debone, shred, and return to the stock.
> I would think ground beef would be too fatty, not to brown and drain, although I don't recall my Mom ever draining the grease off hamburger meat for anything really. Maybe she just spooned most of it off.



We do around 40 gallons along with bbq couple times a year at  church. We use ground beef we make it into tennis ball size balls and boil it then drain., pork loins we have added a smoked butt couple times , and boneless chicken,  equal portions we trim most fat off before running it all through grinder. We use the broth from chicken along with some store bought. Only vegetable we use is cream and whole corn. It gets gone pretty quick. I ran up on a deal on a old commercial grinder that made things much easier and we have a steam jacked kettle.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 27, 2017)

This is an interesting read. It talks about finally getting a steam jacketed kettle with a automatic paddle to make the stew in;

http://www.southernfoodways.org/assets/GeorgiaBBQ_FreshAirBarBQue.pdf


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 27, 2017)

Want go into recipe other than no beef and no okra.

After I have cooked the stew down in a 8 qt. cast iron dutch oven I put the oven on the far end of the smoker un-covered for a few hours.  Stirring in the skin every 30 minutes or so.

Gives it a good smoky flavor.  I do the same thing with beans.


----------



## specialk (Oct 27, 2017)

heres an old thread I posted awhile back.....I usually make 25-30 gallons at a time.....my grandparents and parents always added corn and lima beans and always just cooked the stew down and stirred a lot, never using a grinder....so that's the way I do it now......cast iron pot over propane burner.....


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=54068&highlight=brunswick


----------



## leroy (Oct 27, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> This is an interesting read. It talks about finally getting a steam jacketed kettle with a automatic paddle to make the stew in;
> 
> http://www.southernfoodways.org/assets/GeorgiaBBQ_FreshAirBarBQue.pdf



We would love to rig a auto paddle on ours


----------

